# Sharpening a Cabinet Scraper



## dakearns2112 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am building a guitar and have heard that a cabinet scraper is the best way to finish the binding the sound hole rosettes. I have purchased the scraper, the stone, file and burnisher. I have followed three sets of instructions, but the best I can do is make saw dust from the effort. Is there anyone that can point me in the right direction?

I also have a dremel if that is an easier way to get the job done.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Easiest way..google Sharpen a cabinet scraper and you'll get several videos. Sounds like you're not getting enough burr rolled on it.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Watch the youtube videos that will come up on a google search, then practice, practice, practice. It took me a while to get the hang of it, but once you know what to look/feel for it will become second nature.


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

*Check this paper*

Here's a great article by a great Canadian tool company- Lee Valley Tools (www.leevalleytools.com):
http://www.leevalley.com/html/05k3010ie.pdf

It's a breeze when you follow this.
Good sharpening! :thumbsup:

Lloyd

www.kerrywoodworking.com
(home of the Kerry-All Pouch)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try this link*

Woodworkers Journal had this: http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Main/Public/MoreOnTheWeb.aspx Look at cabinet scrapers. bill


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/WoodworkTechniques/PreparingACabinetScraper.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

